# critigue my new boy



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

Here is Tommy he is a 3yo OTTB.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He's not squared up but I can see he's a nice horse, no two ways about that! I love his hind quarters, back, heartgirth, neck & shoulders. He's standing with his legs splayed so I can't tell about that, but he is great to look at.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice horse!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Gorgeous first off!
Nice back end, good shoulder and front legs appear correct.
Seems a little bum high in that pic and his neck is set high, but that could just be the angle of the photo and the way he is standing. he also needs a little muscle there so that could factor in.
Beautiful horse. Jealous


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> Gorgeous first off!
> Nice back end, good shoulder and front legs appear correct.
> Seems a little bum high in that pic and his neck is set high, but that could just be the angle of the photo and the way he is standing. he* also needs a little muscle there so that could factor in.*
> Beautiful horse. Jealous


 
Are you kidding? you must be. he's more muscled than a young Arnold Schwartzenagger.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Impressive. The majority of OTTB's I've seen recently have not been nearly that nice. Congrats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Stunning boy. He looks EXCELLENT for an OTTB .


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice horse! The only thing I can say is the start of the tail doesn't start right at the top of the bum, but beautiful!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I ADORE HIM! He has such a gorgeous color! Love his hindend. He looks good.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

You get him threw CANTER? Hes a gorgeous color definately doesnt lack muscles hes the ideal race build if you ask me. I have 2 OTTB coming to the farm for turnout a gentleman got threw CANTER.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

That's one of the best looking Thoroughbreds I've seen in a while! If anything, I'd say he needs some groceries to take him from racing fit to pleasure/competition horse fit, and some muscling on the top line. His hindquarters and chest look amazingly conditioned, but I can definitely tell he's a track horse. His back looks a little weak to me, but that's likely because of how he's ridden and the light weight tack/riders. Once he has a few months to unwind, put some weight on and then start being conditioned as a riding horse, he will round out and lose the hard racing edge. He's gorgeous and I can't wait to see what he looks like in a few months.


----------



## aqharyder (Jan 25, 2009)

Absolutely stunning - and that color, just beautiful. Have fun with your new boy!


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> *You get him threw CANTER? Hes a gorgeous color definately doesnt lack muscles hes the ideal race build if you ask me. I have 2 OTTB coming to the farm for turnout a gentleman got threw CANTER.*


No he is not from Canter...


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thank you everyone from the wonderful compliments he sure is a looker! As soon as he arrives I will take better pictures


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!! Nothing bad to say about him! WOW!!!! Stallion or gelding?


----------



## zazzytazzy (Mar 23, 2012)

he related to my boy! super cute build just like my monster. love their back end in this line and also they have powerful back legs. just wait til u ride him. when they take off at a gallop it feels like ur flying.


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

holymoly he is freaking handsome!


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

cowgirlup07 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!! Nothing bad to say about him! WOW!!!! Stallion or gelding?


Unfortunately Gelding Haha I should be happy that he should be easier to handle but I really wanted him to be a stallion


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

zazzytazzy said:


> he related to my boy! super cute build just like my monster. love their back end in this line and also they have powerful back legs. just wait til u ride him. when they take off at a gallop it feels like ur flying.


haha Probably a dumb question but how do you know if they are related?


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

Gorgeous. Can't offer much on critique as he is not set up in the slightest.

What are your plans for him?


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yea I know its not the greatest pic but its all I have till he arrives home .. I plan on doing hunter/jumper with him.


----------



## zazzytazzy (Mar 23, 2012)

haha Probably a dumb question but how do you know if they are related?


it was a question lol but he does look very similar and i was talking about that kind of ottb in general


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

zazzytazzy said:


> haha Probably a dumb question but how do you know if they are related?
> 
> 
> it was a question lol but he does look very similar and i was talking about that kind of ottb in general


ohh ok lol


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

He is lovely and I do love that steal gray color!

Couple thing stand out for me as concerns, which if you saw him in person you have evaluated yourself 

First is the angle of the pic is odd, his back could be long and his neck looks a little short. Also, would like to see him with no wraps because I see weak pasterns (from this pic).

That all aside, hope you post current pics once you have him and CONGRATS!!


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

Curious How tall do u think he is ??


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm guessing, 17.1?


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Are you kidding? you must be. he's more muscled than a young Arnold Schwartzenagger.


i agree!!


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

Found out today hes 16.1


----------

